# Amy & Tim - Downton Denver engagement session



## Robin Usagani (Jan 23, 2012)

I know the last photo on this set I just did a similar one on a wedding but it is such an iconic landmark.  I have more control of the subject this time and I dont think the pole looks that bad this time around.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 24, 2012)

Some impressive shots in there!I get a coworker after hours romance vibe.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 24, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> Some impressive shots in there!I get a coworker after hours romance vibe.


Hah, wasnt planned but you are right!  I should have brought a briefcase!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice set.  Love #2.  What kind of lighting do you use on these shots?


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure the shots with her looking at the camera work.  but for the most part the others do.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 24, 2012)

I see you doing the same things, differently. The train, the buildings, all good stuff. #7 causes me to stop and look longer, the orange space is nice in contrast to the image of the couple with a greenish hue. Any negative critique would be nitpicking, well done Schwetty!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 24, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Nice set.  Love #2.  What kind of lighting do you use on these shots?


All available light.  Too cold and windy for the girl for me to mess around with off camera flash



Tiberius47 said:


> Not sure the shots with her looking at the camera work.  but for the most part the others do.


:thumbup:



Trever1t said:


> I see you doing the same things, differently. The train, the buildings, all good stuff. #7 causes me to stop and look longer, the orange space is nice in contrast to the image of the couple with a greenish hue. Any negative critique would be nitpicking, well done Schwetty!


Thanks!  I try to put at least 1 photo with motion (my signature i guess LOL).  I need to come up with something new.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd say which is my favorite, but there are no numbers to refer too.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 24, 2012)

added numbers for bitter.  

I know your taste bitter.  I bet your favorite is 9?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 24, 2012)

Siiiiiiiick, except for #1 and #3 1/2. Not digging those two. 

She just looks... Too... Evil? I dunno. It's a weird vibe I get from them. 

However, the rest are great. 

So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brother. Nice work.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 24, 2012)

I really like the colors in the color images...it all seems so synchronized and well thought out. I have to pick a favorite....I have a few too many that I need to narrow it down. Nice job!


----------



## camz (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like you found your golden location!

#1 His smile looks a bit forced. #10 too bad the their feet got cut off. 

Dude #8 winner! Mos def my favorite of the bunch!  Everything else too I think is a deliverable.  Great off camera looks, great posing. I'd hire you with 10 big macs myself.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll do 10 lumpias.



camz said:


> Looks like you found your golden location!
> 
> #1 His smile looks a bit forced. #10 too bad the their feet got cut off.
> 
> Dude #8 winner! Mos def my favorite of the bunch!  Everything else too I think is a deliverable.  Great off camera looks, great posing. I'd hire you with 10 big macs myself.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 2, 2012)

Really nice set. The only thing I saw wrong was that in #3 there is a big piece of grass sticking out right in the middle of the photo that is distracting. Some are really good shots from what I would consider really boring backgrounds like #6 an #8. I really like #6 with her outfit. It really pops nicely with the yellow and green. In #10 I wish you had moved them back a little more so they werent standing right on the sewer grate.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Siiiiiiiick, except for #1 and #3 1/2. Not digging those two.
> 
> She just looks... Too... Evil? I dunno. It's a weird vibe I get from them.
> 
> ...



Kudos with Snickers has to be at least twice as good as regular kudos.


----------



## ewick (Mar 2, 2012)

4. and 9. are the winners for me. Those are the ones i feel show emotion. The others are ok but nothing really pops out at me. Either way, good work and don't be discouraged by my constructive criticism.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 2, 2012)

These are great! I am transitioning from landscape/cityscape to people. These are great inspiration!


----------



## Cpi2011 (Mar 3, 2012)

Really very lovely pictures set. There are some great shot. I am so wonder after visit your shot. Thanks a lot for sharing !!


----------



## bazooka (Mar 3, 2012)

#9, #11, #12.  Awsome.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 3, 2012)

#9 is my personal favourite. I'm not sure it you wanted the "first look" kinda thing, but that's the feeling I'm getting. I love that one!

Take my un-trained opinion for what it's worth


----------



## fokker (Mar 3, 2012)

Some definite killer shots in there - love #12 with the moving train, that is a real winner to me. Nice


----------



## mhbethea (Mar 3, 2012)

I am loving #9


----------

